# Free survival documents!!!



## d4d4u1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Be Prepared With a properly stocked library.

Get your FREE Survival Documents, Field Manuals, Weapons Manuals and Military vehicle manuals.

http://www.ugcsurvival.com

Learn how to generate your own power, fuel and build your own shelters.
Learn how to make bun powder, weapons and many more items that will be needed to survive off the grid.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## sgtlito (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link, been looking to add to my library...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet! All my how to PDF went poof with my HD crash.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> Sweet! All my how to PDF went poof with my HD crash.


you REALLY need a backup HD...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*when electronics crash*



Magus said:


> Sweet! All my how to PDF went poof with my HD crash.


There is an online program called dropbox. Your stuff is stored online, but you have an app on your computer to access it.

I had LOTS of stuff on a large capacity flash drive that went blank. I like to have things printed out because of this and the possibility of all technology crashing. I imagine the potential of no electricity and then it won't matter where it is backed up, we won't be able to use it without a hard copy.:scratch


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Magus said:


> Sweet! All my how to PDF went poof with my HD crash.


I currently have an external drive with my PDF collection making the rounds of preppers from another board.
If you'd like to be added to the list of folks who are receiving it, drop me a snail mail address and I'll have the last guy currently in line forward it to you.

Sorry to hear of your info loss.

OP, thanks for the link to the PDf site


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Server Error in '/' Application.
The resource cannot be found.
Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly.

Requested URL: /killorbekilled.aspx


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> Server Error in '/' Application. The resource cannot be found. Description: HTTP 404.


http://www.ugcsurvival.com/SurvivalMaster.aspx


----------



## jondhogue (Oct 3, 2010)

tc556guy said:


> I currently have an external drive with my PDF collection making the rounds of preppers from another board.
> If you'd like to be added to the list of folks who are receiving it, drop me a snail mail address and I'll have the last guy currently in line forward it to you.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your info loss.
> ...


Can I get added to this list. My address in 707 Lancaster avenue. Lunenburg, Ma. 01462. Thank you. Jon Hogue


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

jondhogue said:


> Can I get added to this list. My address in 707 Lancaster avenue. Lunenburg, Ma. 01462. Thank you. Jon Hogue


Will do. I'll let the current last guy in line to forward it to you. Not sure how fast it's getting from person to person

I dunno if the written instructions I sent out with the drive are making it through the chain to each recipient. When you get the drive, if you have any files you'd like to share that aren't already there, dump your stuff into a new folder you create rather than the existing folders. That helps me see whats new vs what was on the drive when I sent it out.

Would also appreciate it if you would zap the drive with whatever anti-virus/ spyware program you use to make sure that no viruses are being inadvertantly passed along to the next recipents. Thanks!


----------



## Thaddius (Jun 27, 2012)

the problem I have with online storage is that I do not own the puter, and thus anyone with physical access to it can take it away from me.

I just burn cd's of stuff and also have my own ups backup system.

Still I seldom like to depend on eletronic copy so anything important I also have hard copies.

(Nice to live on a large enough homestead to have the storage space.)

Thad


----------



## d4d4u1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Some of the links were broken and are being fixed, or have been fixed. alot had to do with spaces in the name of the files.
As fast as I find the errors they are being fixed.

Thanks again for the info.
more documents do get added weekly.

http://www.ugcsurvival.com


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is my favorite site for the "go to" information I want. Too big to download so I print out the things that I think will be important to me and my AO.

Still new to the site so this may have been posted in the past but I think it is worth another mention.

http://ps-survival.com/PS/index.htm


----------



## jondhogue (Oct 3, 2010)

Okey dokey


----------



## jondhogue (Oct 3, 2010)

Will do. I'll let the current last guy in line to forward it to you. Not sure how fast it's getting from person to person

I dunno if the written instructions I sent out with the drive are making it through the chain to each recipient. When you get the drive, if you have any files you'd like to share that aren't already there, dump your stuff into a new folder you create rather than the existing folders. That helps me see whats new vs what was on the drive when I sent it out.

Would also appreciate it if you would zap the drive with whatever anti-virus/ spyware program you use to make sure that no viruses are being inadvertantly passed along to the next recipents. Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How long is the list?

If I buy another flash drive and copy all to it, and then make it available - - there will be two copies to mail around!


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

One suggestion, and that's to have a little better opsec. Not a great idea to post your name and address. If you want to get involved send your address via a PM.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

LincTex said:


> How long is the list?
> 
> If I buy another flash drive and copy all to it, and then make it available - - there will be two copies to mail around!


We had a bit of a hangup. The external drive I was passing around made it through about a dozen guys on multiple forums before one guy decided he wanted to keep the drive and its contents for himself and stopped communicating with me. I reloaded my original files onto a thumb drive and its now making the rounds starting at the guy who was next in line.

If you'd like to be on the list let me know via PM where you'd like it mailed to. obviously we've lost the contributed content of everyone who added anything to the first external, but at least its a starting point again.

John , I agree with the last poster as far as editing out your snail mail address, although maybe by now its a bit late for that....


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

d4d4u1 said:


> more documents do get added weekly.
> 
> http://www.ugcsurvival.com


Could I make a request to somehow add the date the file was posted to the listing, so those of us who might be revisiting that site can readily see what files are new since our last visit?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tc556guy said:


> The external drive I was passing around made it through about a dozen guys on multiple forums before one guy decided he wanted to keep the drive and its contents for himself *and stopped communicating with me*.


That is called theft, and he is a coward and a low-life. Make his name and address public.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

tc556guy said:


> We had a bit of a hangup. The external drive I was passing around made it through about a dozen guys on multiple forums before one guy decided he wanted to keep the drive and its contents for himself and stopped communicating with me. I reloaded my original files onto a thumb drive and its now making the rounds starting at the guy who was next in line.
> 
> If you'd like to be on the list let me know via PM where you'd like it mailed to. obviously we've lost the contributed content of everyone who added anything to the first external, but at least its a starting point again.
> 
> John , I agree with the last poster as far as editing out your snail mail address, although maybe by now its a bit late for that....


you could start an e-mail list for the smaller files... <<send=all>> 

I probably don't have any files that all ya'all don't already have, but I did buy some 32gb Verbatim flash drives for $17 each. :2thumb:

I would be more inclined to mail you a drive & have you fill it up with goodies and mail it back.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I would be more inclined to mail you a drive & have you fill it up with goodies and mail it back.


If you want to do that I can PM you a snail mail address.

I don't know that the attachment thing would work. too many files to do it efficiently given the way I have it set up on my computer. But thanks for the idea



LincTex said:


> That is called theft, and he is a coward and a low-life. Make his name and address public.


It was a risk I took going into this sharing project. I knew that going into it. I believe in karma. I wont out him but someday what goes around comes around for folks who don't do whats "right".

All in all I have had positive responses from people who've been participating and no complaints from anyone who's been in the loop for the info being passed around


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If I mail a blank flash drive to the last guy who had it, could he copy the files onto it?


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

LincTex said:


> If I mail a blank flash drive to the last guy who had it, could he copy the files onto it?


I can drop him an email and ask or you can PM me your snail mail and I'll get you into the hand off of the existing drive.


----------



## no1sballnchain (Sep 26, 2012)

Curious why you guys aren't sharing files on www.box.com, or even google docs. Then you can download them your respective drives, computer, burn to cd, etc.
If interested and i can assist, please let me know and i apologize if i butted in unnecessarily


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

no1sballnchain said:


> Curious why you guys aren't sharing files on www.box.com, or even google docs. Then you can download them your respective drives, computer, burn to cd, etc.
> If interested and i can assist, please let me know and i apologize if i butted in unnecessarily


The whole point of sending the drive around was for the benefit of people whose internet may not be the most high speed with which to download stuff through.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

jondhogue said:


> Okey dokey


The last guy in line said he mailed it to you two weeks ago.
Let me know what your status is with that item, as you haven't been responding to PMs


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> There is an online program called dropbox. Your stuff is stored online, but you have an app on your computer to access it.
> 
> I had LOTS of stuff on a large capacity flash drive that went blank. I like to have things printed out because of this and the possibility of all technology crashing. I imagine the potential of no electricity and then it won't matter where it is backed up, we won't be able to use it without a hard copy.:scratch


Online storage is a good option but as you said if everything goes down you will not be able to access it. What we do is
We save all text files as a PDF files
Back up to an external hard drive and laptop
Back up duplicate copies to DVD or CD and keep one copy away from the house
Have a spare, laptop and spare Kindle new in the box. That we have stored with out preps. (Should make a Faraday cage to help keep them safe)
Have solar chargers that will power up a laptop, Kindle, iPod and whatever pother device we may acquire.
That way no matter what happens we have
A) Back up copies
B) Able to access them
C) Able to use our electronic devices as long as they work and the sun rises in the East.


----------



## d4d4u1 (Jun 16, 2012)

tc556guy said:


> Could I make a request to somehow add the date the file was posted to the listing, so those of us who might be revisiting that site can readily see what files are new since our last visit?


I have setup a page that has the current NEW files listed for all sections.
I can also add the date to the postings.
Thanks for the Idea.

d4d4u1
http://www.ugcsurvival.com


----------



## d4d4u1 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Sorry About that!*



LincTex said:


> http://www.ugcsurvival.com/SurvivalMaster.aspx


Sorry about that, might have been the day I brought all the servers down for a move and sync.

Working on 2nd Datacenter to host the Site at and then to mirror the sites.

d4d4u1

http://www.ugcsurvival.com


----------



## urbansurvivor (Oct 19, 2012)

Downloading files is a great idea but would consider printing alot of what you download and putting it into a binder in case power grid goes out you haved to bugout or like many have said here your hard drive crashes... thanks for the link though will check it out i've been putting together my files for some time


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

no1sballnchain said:


> Curious why you guys aren't sharing files on www.box.com, or even google docs. Then you can download them your respective drives, computer, burn to cd, etc.
> If interested and i can assist, please let me know and i apologize if i butted in unnecessarily


With this latest ruling that we don't have an expectation of privacy for anything we put into the "cloud", i would be leery about using any service that utilizes that tech......just me, although I understand that it would make it easier to disseminate information to people who have an adequate internet connectivity...


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

urbansurvivor said:


> Downloading files is a great idea but would consider printing alot of what you download and putting it into a binder in case power grid goes out you haved to bugout or like many have said here your hard drive crashes... thanks for the link though will check it out i've been putting together my files for some time


Keep a copy on at least one Kindle, iPad, backed up to flash drives and CD's that way you a copy on hand for any and all scenarios. Downside of printing out copies if you are bugging out is that they will be heavy and take up huge space. Not a bad idea to have printed copies around the house handy where you need them. Save on power consumption and need to recharge.


----------



## d4d4u1 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have added the date option like you suggested, and created a page of all the new uploads as they happen.

http://www.ugcsurvival.com/newmaster.aspx


----------



## climacus (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice resource.


----------



## fastfoodvw (Nov 19, 2012)

Great Resource, thanks


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Here is a list I posted on the A must read all survivalists thread. Most are links to a list of downloadable PDF files, a few are links to individual files.



LongRider said:


> Probably on dickwad status for taking so long but here is a list gathered from a couple different forums.
> 
> All KINDS of Topics:
> http://www.freeinfosociety.com/media_index.php?cat=6&start=0o
> ...


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

http://survival-training.info/library.htm

Avast blocked access to this site and said it contained malicious code.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

AuroraHawk said:


> http://survival-training.info/library.htm
> 
> Avast blocked access to this site and said it contained malicious code.


I had no problems with the link or any of the pdf files I D/L'ed from there. Just checked it again with Fire Fox no problem. They all worked fine for me, or I would not have posted them. No one on the other thread had any problems that I am aware of. But pretty simple really, don't like it, don't use it.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I still look to Usenet to find books and documents. I guess that shows my age, but it works and is faster and the anonymity can't be beat.

I have over 15k ebooks/manuals downloaded but they're not all of the survival type.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hard copy*



Magus said:


> Sweet! All my how to PDF went poof with my HD crash.


This is exactly why I print copies of stuff that I find that I really want to have access to. I have created a few 3 ring binders. If the grid goes down, I will have it.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey I'm new to the board and the information here is incredible. Sometimes it's like trying to drink from a fire hydrant but I'm lovin it! Thanks especially for this link and the massive list too!! I'm teaching a basic survival class through my church and this is great great great info to pass along.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> I'm teaching a basic survival class through my church ....


Please start a new thread ... and let's talk about this more!!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> This is exactly why I print copies of stuff that I find that I really want to have access to. I have created a few 3 ring binders. If the grid goes down, I will have it.


Unless you have a fire or need to hit the road quickly. If you are going to print use a two sided printer if at all possible as that will reduce your bulk by 50%. Hard copies are not a bad thing but having them backed up on a variety of devices and storage media is the optimal option. As I said copies of all our reading material is on the desk top, laptop, iPod, Kindle, portable 3 terabyte hard drives, flash drives, Xbox, PlayStation, CD and DVDs. with copies off site in case the place burns down though those copies may be six months old so some of our more current data might be lost. Of course having new or even used back up devices in storage is a good idea in case your device goes down.


----------



## Pixelphoto (May 31, 2012)

tc556guy said:


> We had a bit of a hangup. The external drive I was passing around made it through about a dozen guys on multiple forums before one guy decided he wanted to keep the drive and its contents for himself and stopped communicating with me. I reloaded my original files onto a thumb drive and its now making the rounds starting at the guy who was next in line.
> 
> If you'd like to be on the list let me know via PM where you'd like it mailed to. obviously we've lost the contributed content of everyone who added anything to the first external, but at least its a starting point again.
> 
> John , I agree with the last poster as far as editing out your snail mail address, although maybe by now its a bit late for that....


How do you know someone isnt putting snooping software, viruses, malware, keyloggers, etcetc.. On the drive as it gets passed from person to person????
This would be easy to do and you can have them self start as they plug in the drive installing themselves quietly in the background. JUST SAYING>>>>>
A safer way would be to buy a pogo plug or set up an ftp server you give out a link to someone so they can log in. Much safer and its always available for people to log into and dl the files.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Pixelphoto said:


> How do you know someone isnt putting snooping software, viruses, malware, keyloggers, etcetc.. On the drive as it gets passed from person to person????
> This would be easy to do and you can have them self start as they plug in the drive installing themselves quietly in the background. JUST SAYING>>>>>
> A safer way would be to buy a pogo plug or set up an ftp server you give out a link to someone so they can log in. Much safer and its always available for people to log into and dl the files.


I don't know. However, I have been asking each person to run the thumbdrive through whatever anti-virus software they have to try to ensure that bugs don't get passed along.

It all became moot anyway. Someone in the borrowing chain felt that they had a right to keep the external drive that was first going around.

The replacement thumb drive that was sent to the next people in line out of a sense of obligation to those who ahd asked for the info made it through a couple of people before it too met the same fate.

I am now reduced to telling people to send me a thumbdrive if they want copies of anything I have.

I have no idea what a pogo plug is, and as for setting up a server, I'm not the techiest person in the world. I was also trying to help those rural folks who even in this era of generally high speed net are stuck with slow download times.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

tc556guy said:


> It all became moot anyway. Someone in the borrowing chain felt that they had a right to keep the external drive that was first going around.
> 
> The replacement thumb drive that was sent to the next people in line out of a sense of obligation to those who ahd asked for the info made it through a couple of people before it too met the same fate.


Well, I guess you know a couple of people to not invite to your BOL. Sad when people take advantage.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

8th Day Stranger wrote: "I'm teaching a basic survival class through my church ...."

Tell us more. I would love to do something similar


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

How large is the total contents of the flashdrive?

You could upload it to a cloud drive such as google drive or microsoft skydrive using an account created just for that purpose and make the files public. If you provided links in an email to anyone requesting them, they could download the files for themselves.

I just created an account and am uploading a collection of docs for an example. I'll edit this post when the upload is complete.

Done. Now anyone can go to the following link and browse the files and download if they wish. These are simple DIY projects so there's no copyright associated with them.

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_gKmoodorTWd1RLUGJubk9NaWM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> Done. Now anyone can go to the following link and browse the files and download if they wish.


Did you happen to load any of the info in the multiple links found on page 4 of this thread?


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

labotomi said:


> How large is the total contents of the flashdrive?
> 
> You could upload it to a cloud drive such as google drive or microsoft skydrive using an account created just for that purpose and make the files public. If you provided links in an email to anyone requesting them, they could download the files for themselves.


The public part of the files probably run about 60 Gb now

Anytime downloading is brought up, recall that one issue for some people is still slow download speeds. It doesn't matter where *I* store the files, some people don't have high speed internet.

Its a good suggestion for many folks out there, though


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Flash drives are cheap enough now. I buy several, download all my files to each drive, back up of a back up , wrap them accordingly, store them in the trash cans. Also have an old computer stored the same way so I'll be able to access the data if something happens. There are probably better ways but this works for me


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Did you happen to load any of the info in the multiple links found on page 4 of this thread?


Are you asking if I downloaded from links on page 4 then uploaded to this account? No I didn't. My intent wasn't to provide a source for download, but just to show how easy it was for someone else to do.

In my opinion, it's a better option than passing around a flash drive.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

tc556guy said:


> The public part of the files probably run about 60 Gb now


60Gb? What do you have on that drive? I'm not sure what format you're using, but my entire Calibre library has over 15,000 books uncompressed and includes a cover .jpg file for every book and it only takes up about 20Gb. Many of those books are novels with several hundred pages as well. If the library were compressed, it would take up considerably less space.



tc556guy said:


> Anytime downloading is brought up, recall that one issue for some people is still slow download speeds. It doesn't matter where *I* store the files, some people don't have high speed internet.
> 
> Its a good suggestion for many folks out there, though


Download speeds are a problem, but not getting the flash drive is another, whether it be due to theft as you stated or just being far down the list and having to wait on the people in front plus post office delivery.

If someone were wanting the entire library, dial up download would not be feasible (unless you wanted to tie up your line for a few months). I would probably opt to go to a library or other location with a higher speed to download the files then transfer them to my computer or maybe try and pick and choose the files I would actually use and decrease the amount of data to be downloaded.

I admire your effort with the flash drives though.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

labotomi said:


> 60Gb? What do you have on that drive? I'm not sure what format you're using, but my entire Calibre library has over 15,000 books uncompressed and includes a cover .jpg file for every book and it only takes up about 20Gb. Many of those books are novels with several hundred pages as well. If the library were compressed, it would take up considerably less space.


Mostly PDFs, Word docs and a very few videos that someone else recently forwarded to me.
With my personal scanned docs that I leave out of what I send to everyone else, it adds up to over 70


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have tried in the past to convert 5Mb .pdf's (that printed out as 18 pages of 8.5 x 11) into 278Kb .pdf's that printed out as 18 pages (same size) that were just as easy to read. It's difficult to do.... sometimes I just print them off and rescan them as smaller files.

15,000 books on 20Gb? 
Can I send a memory stick to you to copy them onto?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I have tried in the past to convert 5Mb .pdf's (that printed out as 18 pages of 8.5 x 11) into 278Kb .pdf's that printed out as 18 pages (same size) that were just as easy to read. It's difficult to do.... sometimes I just print them off and rescan them as smaller files.
> 
> 15,000 books on 20Gb?
> Can I send a memory stick to you to copy them onto?


Most are fiction novels. I'm trying to get organized better while transferring many of the files I want to keep to a external raid setup. I'm expecting some equipment in the next week or so. I'll try and generate a list using Calibre. The bad part is not everyone uses the same metadata format when converting books. The Author and Title column are frequently swapped


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> Most are fiction novels.


Not very interested. The few fiction works I enjoy are already bound. I find I just don't have the free time I used to have to read fiction.

I would like to begin the process of organizing various technical and informative documents, but golly gee... I need to make a lot of them much, *much* smaller first!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I would like to begin the process of organizing various technical and informative documents, but golly gee... I need to make a lot of them much, *much* smaller first!


That's one reason I hate PDF files. I won't put them into Calibre until they're converted to another format.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> That's one reason I hate PDF files. I won't put them into Calibre until they're converted to another format.


What is the preferred format? I want something universal, that can read by a multitude of devices with little hassle (PC, Mac, iPhone, Kindle, etc.).


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> What is the preferred format? I want something universal, that can read by a multitude of devices with little hassle (PC, Mac, iPhone, Kindle, etc.).


Yeah, about that... There's not really a good format that's compatible across all platforms.

PDF I suppose is the most universal, but it has drawbacks. It's structure is strictly defined meaning a page is the same whether viewed on a computer screen or a smartphone. This makes it very difficult to read on smaller screen devices (even ebook readers). You end up zooming to increase the text size then panning because the page is now larger than the size of the screen. It is a great format for printing as it will look exactly as the author intended.

Most of the other formats can be altered to fit the device being used. An epub file may have 100 characters across the screen on one device while displaying 200 on a larger device (basically an advanced form of word wrap)

I try and keep copies in epub and mobi format.

Epub is the most used format. It can be read by more ebook readers than any other. The Kindle is the one major reader that doesn't support the epub format although I've heard the Kindle Fire does support epubs.

The Kindle uses the proprietary .AZW and the newer .AZW3 formats. While this may seem like a bad choice, it's actually not since those formats are virtually identical to the .Mobi format that Amazon purchased the rights to prior to releasing the Kindle. This means any non DRM protected .mobi file can be read by a Kindle along with several other e-readers with the same formatting as it would have in the native .azw format.

The Calibre Ebook management and conversion program is capable of converting between these formats, so I make sure I have all my books saved in both formats.

You can look into the platforms and supported file types at the following link. The top portion describes the formats, the lower portion has compatibility charts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_e-book_formats


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks! I had never heard of Calibre before, so going to look into it.


----------

